# tattoo of my sulcata



## sheenaschlytter (Feb 26, 2012)

Well I love my sulcata he was a rescue and I decided to dedicate my back to him its only 1/2 way done but I figured I show it off


----------



## Kvoigt (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Laura (Feb 26, 2012)

without enlarging the photo it looked like he was on a skate board and pushing himself along..


----------



## wellington (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## ascott (Feb 26, 2012)

Very cool...


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 26, 2012)

this is the 2nd tattoo I have seen of ppl getting their turtle/tort....I think I want one of my Ninja!..Lucky for me..My brother is a tattoo artist...


----------



## Redstrike (Feb 26, 2012)

So far that's some nice looking ink! Keep us posted with the end result


----------



## Jacob (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 26, 2012)

Sweet tat  I wanna dedicate one to my tort someday in the future.


----------



## bakexlove (Feb 27, 2012)

I like that idea, especially cause my tort means the world to me.


----------



## adinojones (May 30, 2012)

nice work done by your artist....your know what....your choice is very odd....but your reason behind getting this tattoo makes it special...so...good job mate!!


----------

